# The Free Will Song



## AV1611 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hands up who thinks [video=youtube;IrczyFvkv8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrczyFvkv8Q[/video] glorifies God?


----------



## A5pointer (Jun 28, 2007)

Is that serious or is the reformed version of a Saturdaynight live skit?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 28, 2007)

I saw this a while back. Thought I'd vomit. Definate


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 28, 2007)

See this thread. 

See here for the Pelagian Drinking Song.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 28, 2007)

Hold everything. Are they saying that God gave that young lady who introduced the song the freedom to choose a lime green polyester jacket and then finish off the ensemble with a brown, white and pink colored, wide collared, synthetic blouse? No sir, my God is a God of love and orthodox color coordination - He would not do that.


----------



## caddy (Jun 28, 2007)

Good stuff ! 

Belloc was Chesterton's old Buddy...



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> See this thread.
> 
> See here for the Pelagian Drinking Song.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Jun 28, 2007)

What makes the video even more sickening is that they sing it with such devotion and compassion. They are really into it, really "worshipping."


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 28, 2007)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> What makes the video even more sickening is that they sing it with such devotion and compassion. They are really into it, really "worshipping."



Well, they ARE worshipping. 


WHAT they are worshipping is a different question....


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 3, 2008)

I've got this saved to my favorites. Gene Cook played a recording of it.. needless to say I wanted to laugh and cry at the same time. 

Talk about man centered worship.. how man centered can you get when "you" make "yourself" responsible for "your own" salvation.. 

Salvation belongs to our God!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 3, 2008)

P.S. I didn't think they could sing all that well either.. sorry.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 3, 2008)

That was painful to listen to.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Apr 3, 2008)

No need to argue in favor of Calvinism anymore. Just show that video and every Christian in the English-speaking world will become a 5-pointer...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 3, 2008)

Arminan Jazz Music---yuck!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not really sure who _their_ god is, but I kind of feel sorry for him. 

But it is great to know that the Triune God of Heaven is actually in control of His creation!


----------



## JM (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f16/free-will-song-26461/


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 3, 2008)

> Hold everything. Are they saying that God gave that young lady who introduced the song the freedom to choose a lime green polyester jacket and then finish off the ensemble with a brown, white and pink colored, wide collared, synthetic blouse? No sir, my God is a God of love and orthodox color coordination - He would not do that.



So you're saying that such a combination was _predestined_? 
:all Calvinists shudder as one body:


----------

